# Photos retouchés de ipad 2 vers mac sous 10.5.8



## rick31h (22 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

Quand je récupère les photos de mon APN vers mon ipad2 sous OS5. Je peut les retouchés. Je peut les récupérer sur mon iphone sous OS5 par le "flux de photo" et recréer mes albums à l'identique avec l'ipad.
Par contre, quand j'essaye de les récupérer dans mon mac sous 10.5.8 avec le cordon. Cela se corse. Ce sont les photos "avant retouches" qui sont exportées. Comment faire sans passer par Lion?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Janvier 2012)

Ça ne t'aidera certainement pas, mais retoucher sur L'ipad, qui possède un écran avec un gammut très limité et surtout impossible à étalonner, c'est perdre son temps...

Sinon, pour récupérer tes versions retouchées (à l'aide de quel soft?), envoit les toi par email...


----------



## rick31h (24 Janvier 2012)

merci pour l'info


----------

